# Labor day weekend west coast wanted



## toansem (Aug 24, 2014)

Looking for labor day weekend on the west coast.  8 people.  Checking in 8/29 checking out 9/1.  Can be anywhere as south as San Diego to as north as Oregon and any where in between along the coast.  No actual cities of San francisco nor los Angeles because that's where we are from.    Can also be lake tahoe, reno or vegas.  Stay can be 2-4 nights but no more than 100 a night including all fees. I know this is very last minute but thank you for trying.


----------

